# Just seen a 'Street Ka' on the road!



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

;D

Didn't think they were out yet, but it was a sort of gunmetal grey with a black hood..

I have to say it looked pretty damn funky for what it is!
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

I saw one on Sunday, blue metallic, the guy driving it was the local Ford dealership owner.

Looked good, shame its got such a poor engine.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Have to agree with you both, saw two transporters of them the other day and they looked much better in the flesh..............................but that interior, why is it so many makers/designers forget to make them stylish ???

Perfect for home to Tesco :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> ;D
> 
> Didn't think they were out yet, but it was a sort of gunmetal grey with a black hood..
> 
> ...


So are you going to sell the BMW and get one of these now? ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Haven't seen the interior yet, but do you think Ford could have a word with Alfa and take out the cockpit from the 147 Lusso and mod it to fit? the Alfa's int is stonking!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Saw ared one last week on M4......the jury's still out. :-/


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

although when I saw Kylie drapped on it at the press launch.. it was love at first sight...[smiley=sweetheart.gif]

kylie of course [smiley=iloveyou.gif] ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Just saw one. It is one of the best looking Fords I have seen. Unfortunately I think this is because much of it is a blatant copy of the TTR :-/.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Haven't seen the interior yet, but do you think Ford could have a word with Alfa and take out the cockpit from the 147 Lusso and mod it to fit? the Alfa's int is stonking!


Could not agree more, those Alfa interiors are fantastic! 8)

As for the Street Ka - have to say I don't really like it. The proportions look wrong, looks too fat. Plus, it's so obviously an adaption of the Fiesta/KA, rather than a new model in it's own right, as the TT was 8) I'm sorry, but those 'hoops' are only for a TT, they look a bit silly on the Ka. And the dash on the KA, looks like it's been put in front of a fire and has melted.

I don't think I'll be buying one. No doubt we will be seeing loads and loads of them loading up at the supermaket though.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OK so its not fast but for the price it aint bad really I don't think and is fun for nipping around town etc 

http://www.fasterfords.com/pictures/streetka4.jpg


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

Thats a funky interior almost as loud as Vlastans red leather!


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

I've seen 2 in Nottingham. 
Ideal for trendy people who haven't got a clue about cars and can't afford a TT. 
It would be a great hire car for holidays in the sun but you wouldn't catch me driving round in England with the roof down. I'll leave that for all you roadster posers. :-* :-*


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Quite funky I reckon, but a manual roof, you've gotta question someone's judgement.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

How can you take a car seriously when it is being promoted by an Australian who can't even drive. There are several hundred Street Ka's in a compound at Southampton and they look like Noddy Car's. Can't believe any bloke would ever be seen dead in one.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

That pic aint the interior of the streetKa is it? Couldv'e sworn it was just like the standard Ka. did see one yesterday (not inside) looked massive (compaired to a normal Ka). Woman driving of course (no offence to woman in general but I think it'll be quite a long time before I see a bloke in one - except of course one of my friends who works for Ford says he is considering one (to replace his Puma ;D)).

Rhod


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Ford Puma - a real mans car - in a Graham Norton sort of way! Even my Gran wouldn't be seen dead in one of those.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL the street KA I believe is aimed at the ladies  and also the 'younger' generation. It is also by no way means based on a sports car nor compared to a TT . It is just ment to be fun at a reasonable price thats all and a bit faster than the bog basic one you see knocking around  Of course nothing compares to a TT, does it?  Unless it is a Ferrari


----------

